# Annie's Mailbox sends IBS sufferer to IBS Self Help and Support Group



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Annie's Mailbox © by Kathy Mitchell and Marcy SugarPublication date: November 28, 2006*Dear Annie:* I'm 18 years old and have a severe case of Irritable Bowel Syndrome, which makes me very uncomfortable at times, to say the least. I have medicine for it, but it doesn't always do the job. Going on dates has always been uncomfortable, because I often have to take frequent restroom breaks. I have recently become closer to a boyfriend, and I feel I need to tell him about my problem, but I don't know how to bring it up. I'm scared he will find it too unappealing and end the relationship. Please help. - Bloated in Boston *Dear Boston:* If this boyfriend cares about you, IBS won't scare him away. You don't need to go into graphic detail about your symptoms. Simply explain that you are on medication for IBS and sometimes need frequent bathroom breaks. In the meantime, we hope you have made dietary changes as well. The most common triggers for IBS are alcohol, caffeine, carbonated drinks, dairy products and foods that are high in fat. You can chat with others who suffer from IBS through the IBS Self Help and Support Group (ibsgroup.org), 1440 Whalley Avenue, New Haven, CT 06515._Annie's Mailbox is written by Kathy Mitchell and Marcy Sugar, longtime editors of the Ann Landers column. Please e-mail your questions to anniesmailbox###comcast.net, or write to: Annie's Mailbox, P.O. Box 118190, Chicago, IL 60611. To find out more about Annie's Mailbox, and read features by other Creators Syndicate writers and cartoonists, visit the Creators Syndicate Web page at www.creators.com._COPYRIGHT 2006 CREATORS SYNDICATE, INC.


----------

